
Show HN: We made a meeting companion app on macOS to improve remote meetings - devtendo
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/meetingninja/id1527536623?mt=12
======
devtendo
Would love to get feedback from HN users.

The goal is simple. Help highlight important stuff on the screen during
presentations and remote sessions. Drawing on the screen and zooming any text
should be easy-peasy.

Quick video link: [https://www.dropbox.com/h?preview=MeetingNinja-
Intro.mp4](https://www.dropbox.com/h?preview=MeetingNinja-Intro.mp4)

AppStore Link:
[https://apps.apple.com/in/app/meetingninja/id1527536623?mt=1...](https://apps.apple.com/in/app/meetingninja/id1527536623?mt=12)

~~~
hamandcheese
The dropbox link requires a login... can you share publicly? (maybe on youtube
or vimeo?)

~~~
devtendo
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ttgrk8yzwcouxpr/MeetingNinja-
Intro...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ttgrk8yzwcouxpr/MeetingNinja-
Intro.mp4?dl=0)

------
hamandcheese
The dream, for me, would be a companion iPad app that mirrors my screen but
lets me draw on it. Sidecar solves the screen mirroring part -- supposedly Mac
apps can also make themselves apple-pencil aware, so maybe such a thing is
doable?

~~~
jops
Yes! Sidecar should have the option to show the iPad screen for presentations
in OSX. Drawing apps on iOS are much better suited to live-doodling with a pen
than OSX ones.

------
vmurthy
Slightly tangential but in the spirit of improving meetings: I started using
Meeter[0] to notify me of all my upcoming meetings. Between Teams , Zoom and a
dozen other apps that have become common now, Meeter provides me a simple icon
on the Mac menu bar and I can join a meeting with 1-click instead of
struggling to open Calendar/Outlook etc. Worth a shot!

[0][https://trymeeter.com/](https://trymeeter.com/)

~~~
ISO-morphism
A similar program MeetingBar [1] made the rounds on HN about a month ago [2]
(and is open source).

[1] [https://github.com/leits/MeetingBar](https://github.com/leits/MeetingBar)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23991111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23991111)

------
Angostura
Looks good. Might be worth mentioning in /r/Mac too on Reddit.

~~~
devtendo
Thanks!

------
Erazal
This is a sweet tool. Which Swift API calls does it use ?

[shameless plugin] I'm developing an app in a similar space (www.get-
spoke.com) to be able to share video-conference summaries in seconds.

------
plasma
Any recommendations for similar app on Windows?

~~~
devtendo
Sorry, but windows users don't pay in general :)

~~~
mtrpcic
This is not a helpful comment, and the person you're replying to didn't
mention anything about pricing.

------
_sveq
Congratulations. Does it work off-line for use say in making a video
presentation?

~~~
srinivasprabhu
Yes, it works offline.

------
cowsandmilk
The description makes it sound like it only works on one monitor?

~~~
m12k
I think the assumption is that you are sharing your screen with others in the
meeting, and then use this tool to add highlights or zoom in, which others
then can see too.

------
raju
I don't mean to distract from the OP's submission, but I came across
"Presentify" (Show HN —
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22938604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22938604))
and absolutely LOVE it!

Outside of my regular consulting gigs, I am also a public speaker, and thanks
to Covid, every conference in the US has gone virtual for 2020. So I spend a
lot of time teaching online — and Presentify is absolutely a godsend. I
routinely get asked by audiences on what tool I am using.

Also, super responsive creator. You should check it out.

Update — I am in NO way affiliated with the creator of Presentify — Just a
happy customer

~~~
floatingatoll
Your comment distracts from OP’s submission, and your disclaimer indicates
that you _knew_ it would before you posted it. Not cool.

